# **How do you open a Petzl tikka to change the batt



## nonbox (Sep 13, 2004)

How do you open a Petzl tikka headlamp to change the batteries with out scratching up the headlamp?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2004)

Very carefully... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## juancho (Sep 13, 2004)

It is a tab at 12 o'clock above of the switch, you should push this tab with your fingernail or a piece of wood or coin if you have long fingernails like my wife does.
Reassemble is also a little tricky, make sure that you connect the botton part (at 6 o'clock) first.

I like my Tikkas', I have two, one with a red lens that can be purchased in a kit of three, red, green and clear.
Great lights for camping, as you need two hands to do many chores, I have used one for tying a fly to my leader when fly fishing, for that the best position is in your neck.

Juan C.


----------



## SilverFox (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello Nonbox,

Be careful. I just cracked mine while changing the batteries. Still works, but it may be time to get another.

The crack occurred between the push tab hole and the edge of the case. I will see how much it grows during the next battery change.

Tom


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 13, 2004)

According to my website, battery changing for the Petzl Tikka goes like this:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1: Use a key or a screwdriver to gently press the release button on the back. This button is located just behind the switch, and is designed to not open by finger pressure alone.

2: Insert the batteries. Each battery slot is marked (+) and (-). As always, the (+) is the button-end of the "AAA" cell.

3: Be sure the three **** on the hinge side of the Tikka's case go into their slots, and swing the case shut until the release button snaps back into its opening.

4: Enjoy.

You do not need to remove or screw with the headband while changing batteries, so you will not lose your desired fit.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nonbox (Sep 13, 2004)

Has someone figured a way to open it with out leaving scratches or marks? Is there a rubber coated tool or c-clamp or wide plier that will work?



http://www.geocities.com/nonbox/


----------



## Stanley (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: **How do you open a Petzl tikka to change the*

While I don't have one, you could possibly put a small corner of a piece of cloth on the tab, then use the screwdriver on it. If the screwdriver slips the cloth would probably stop it from scratching anything...


----------



## PeLu (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: **How do you open a Petzl tikka to change the*

One of them I can open easily just with my thumbnail, for another I need a coin. Soemtimes it needs twiggling. The cells like to fall out immediately.


----------



## PeLu (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: **How do you open a Petzl tikka to change the*

Oh yes, I forgot one thing: The Tikka comes with it's own opener: it is the buckle of the headstrap.
How could I forget it? Easy, I'm only using the Zipka since some time.....


----------

